# Invasivores



## TARDIS Tara (Jul 28, 2017)

There are several books I HIGHLY recommend to people who want to start hunting with slingshots:

Eating Aliens, by Jackson Landers

Girl Hunter by Georgia Pellegrini

Hunt, Gather Cook by Hank Shaw

We have a MAJOR problem with invasive species here in the US. They are decimating our native species, destroying habitat, and causing all kinds of other problems.

Thankfully, quite a few of them are darn tasty. And some people will be OVERJOYED if you take as many as you want, especially with a slingshot, as they're quiet, use non poisonous ammo, are easily concealed to not panic the general public and for the most part in the US, considered as toys (except for wrist rockets-people will call the police if they see you wandering around with a wrist rocket).

So, as a Biologist I am very secure in taking out a brace of ringnecked doves or pigeons and there's nothing I love more than protecting an urban guarden from bunnies ( native, but a nuisance and people are often so happy for you to perform this service, they'll give you the veggies to cook with it!).

I am proud to be an invasivore!


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

You hit all the right points and hit em hard.

Good for you Tara! - PUT THE THUMP ON THUMPER!

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Invasivore! I LOVE it! So many people knee jerk a response to hunting that the control of invasive species is often lost in the broil. Is there a list of I.S. by state available? Also, are they open hunt?


----------



## TARDIS Tara (Jul 28, 2017)

Most Fish and Game rules list the invasive species and the rules for hunting them.

They're usually listed under 'pest' or 'nuisance'.

The Eurasian Ring Necked Dove is a huge problem in Arizona and has been increasing it's numbers here in New Mexico.

I used to bitterly complain about how you could take them year round with no limits in Arizona, but they were restricted to dove season in New Mexico.

This year they went on the "bag as many as you can, as often as can" list.

As a herpatologist for the Sandia Pueblo, I know most of the invasive reptiles and amphibians. Bullfrogs are a plague. Red Eared Slider turtles are a huge pain in the ass (and they taste awful). Mediterranean Geckos are starting to move North, but they're not ever going to be a problem with the cold temps in the winter and the fact that we don't have anything occupying that niche. Besides, they make great snake food, so if they do get going, I'll be freezing them by the bagful for some of our display snakes that like to eat lizards. I often overhear the other biologists complaining about other invasive species, but again, New Mexico is a land of extremes. It's hard for them to get going.


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

TARDIS Tara said:


> Most Fish and Game rules list the invasive species and the rules for hunting them.
> 
> They're usually listed under 'pest' or 'nuisance'.
> 
> ...


Does the state have its own methods for dealing with scourges or is it largely left up to folks like you?

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## TARDIS Tara (Jul 28, 2017)

I'm about halfway through "Eating Aliens" and it appears that some states "try" to deal with the problem, but pretty much just flail about, throwing money indiscriminately at people who are crap and/or clueless at dealing with the problem, but are official governmental employees.

It seems like there's an unlinked collection of biologists and concerned local citizens doing what they can, where they can and having to circumnavigate these clueless government officials and in some cases, the FDA, anytime they try to make a market for a new food item or cook up large numbers of them. There are markets for the meat of these animals, but the FDA won't let us produce or export, even though most other countries are more than willing to accept and distribute meat from sources other than a FDA inspected and licensed plant.

Apparantly the governments position is always, remove, document, burn. No attempt to utilize the alien in any way. Just add to the pollution problem. So they'll remove and destroy one alien for every forty a private concerned citizen eats.


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hobbit With A Slingshot (Mar 14, 2017)

In my state, the Eurasian Collared dove has a season and bag limit... which REALLY irritates me. The only logical or practical reason I can come up with for protecting an invasive species like that would be possible increase in revenue due to licence sales and such, or (and I think this is far more likely) they are just trying to quietly prevent poaching of mourning doves out of season, as the two look pretty dang similar. Fortunately though, pigeons and starlings are still fair game anytime, no limits. I've been meaning to ask some local farmers if they have a problem with either, and if so, would they be fine if I were to show up with either a slingshot or a pellet rifle to remove them.

Tara, do you think the local and/or state park agencies would be willing to unofficially point me to the best spots for pigeons and starlings in the parks?


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

Hobbit With A Slingshot said:


> In my state, the Eurasian Collared dove has a season and bag limit... which REALLY irritates me. The only logical or practical reason I can come up with for protecting an invasive species like that would be possible increase in revenue due to licence sales and such, or (and I think this is far more likely) they are just trying to quietly prevent poaching of mourning doves out of season, as the two look pretty dang similar. Fortunately though, pigeons and starlings are still fair game anytime, no limits. I've been meaning to ask some local farmers if they have a problem with either, and if so, would they be fine if I were to show up with either a slingshot or a pellet rifle to remove them.
> Tara, do you think the local and/or state park agencies would be willing to unofficially point me to the best spots for pigeons and starlings in the parks?


Don't mean to step in, just wanted to say Starlings are some of my favorite critters to hunt as they are very crafty! :ninja:

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## TARDIS Tara (Jul 28, 2017)

Hobbit With A Slingshot said:


> In my state, the Eurasian Collared dove has a season and bag limit... which REALLY irritates me. The only logical or practical reason I can come up with for protecting an invasive species like that would be possible increase in revenue due to licence sales and such, or (and I think this is far more likely) they are just trying to quietly prevent poaching of mourning doves out of season, as the two look pretty dang similar. Fortunately though, pigeons and starlings are still fair game anytime, no limits. I've been meaning to ask some local farmers if they have a problem with either, and if so, would they be fine if I were to show up with either a slingshot or a pellet rifle to remove them.
> Tara, do you think the local and/or state park agencies would be willing to unofficially point me to the best spots for pigeons and starlings in the parks?


I WOULD NOT ask the authorities. They can't give you a straight answer and accept liability. I would contact horse barns/stables, feed lots, cattle ranches, feed stores and/or any other place that has grain storage.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Here In my neck of the woods we never saw a gray squirrel till bout 20 years ago. Now those little scrawny suckers are thick. I don't know if they are invasive or not but they are about to take over! Probably because they're not fit to shoot. Imo


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

Ibojoe said:


> Here In my neck of the woods we never saw a gray squirrel till bout 20 years ago. Now those little scrawny suckers are thick. I don't know if they are invasive or not but they are about to take over! Probably because they're not fit to shoot. Imo


Th Eastern Gray is a bastard of a rodent. Tougher than a coffin nail some are, and agile to boot. I'd be sure to secure that headshot. Not invasive here, but can QUICKLY become pests, as you stated. I've noticed they are extremely fond of chewing on things - all kinds of things. Amongst those 'things' is wires. You get the picture.










Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

Ibojoe said:


> Here In my neck of the woods we never saw a gray squirrel till bout 20 years ago. Now those little scrawny suckers are thick. I don't know if they are invasive or not but they are about to take over! Probably because they're not fit to shoot. Imo


Young Grays (Cat Squirrels) are fine eating and challenging hunting. Reds (Fox Squirrels) are tough and lethargic by comparison.


----------



## TARDIS Tara (Jul 28, 2017)

I love eating squirrel! Especially those infesting pecan orchards!

I make a mean squirrel chili. And if they're not on a good diet- fantastic dog or cat food.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

It's my favorite hunting. Some of our reds will go three pounds. The Grey's aren't much more than a fuzzy rat. Trust me I keep em thinned out


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

That's what I'm talkin bout. 

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## TARDIS Tara (Jul 28, 2017)

I should have added that squirrels are right bastards to hunt.

But with a "squirrel call" (so you can cuss right back at them) and a little yappy dog to REALLY piss them off, that's a hell of a fun afternoon with a ton of laughs.

I have NEVER had someone with a pecan orchard turn me away from hunting on their property. A few have asked that I not use lead shot, and that I keep an eye out for the odd feral hog or aggressive bull, but they've all seemed thrilled that I would take a few of bastards home with me.

And my "hunting dog" cracks them the hell up every time.


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

TARDIS Tara said:


> I should have added that squirrels are right bastards to hunt.
> 
> But with a "squirrel call" (so you can cuss right back at them) and a little yappy dog to REALLY piss them off, that's a **** of a fun afternoon with a ton of laughs.
> 
> ...


Tara knows all the keys, theres a reason my brothers in the south call them 'tree dogs'. They love to get into a yipping match. I like to do a fallen pup calls on big mama squirrels it pulls them out every time. And I mean it when I say hit them square, they WILL shake off body shots.

Also - You're dog is my hero LOL.

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

Just crushed a squirrel in the back yard, no photo as my phone had no storage but the wife is going to clear some up and I'll post one of him shredded up and souped! 

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## sagecraft (Mar 1, 2015)

Hmmmmm... really great idea.. no meat should go to waste.. i bet if i research hard enough i can find a tasty invasive species here in the philippines.. hehehehehhe.. whaddya say @filipino_saltik care to give it a try?

Sent from my ASUS_T00J using Tapatalk


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

sagecraft said:


> Hmmmmm... really great idea.. no meat should go to waste.. i bet if i research hard enough i can find a tasty invasive species here in the philippines.. hehehehehhe.. whaddya say @filipino_saltik care to give it a try?
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_T00J using Tapatalk


I'll gladly do a little poking around for you as well . Always happy to help a fellow shooter! 

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## filipino_saltik (Oct 7, 2011)

sagecraft said:


> Hmmmmm... really great idea.. no meat should go to waste.. i bet if i research hard enough i can find a tasty invasive species here in the philippines.. hehehehehhe.. whaddya say @filipino_saltik care to give it a try?
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_T00J using Tapatalk


Ill take it any day and twice on sundays

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## mostho (Mar 28, 2017)

Lucky you all this freedom to hunt pests and so forth. Here it's a penal to even touch with the slingshot any furried or feathered species, even with proper license.

I don't like it but it's the law.


----------



## NoGuarantees (Feb 22, 2018)

I couldn't help but laugh when TT mentioned the red-eared slider turtle...they are the main reason why my trotlines never catch anything.....since we could not get .22lr bullets to keep the population down. I caught seven of them one day. First thing you cut their heads off and throw them in 5 gallon buckets, but be careful as they are still alive! Then add water and a good dose of bleach and dish soap....they are nasty and stinky if you skip that part! Now keep in a cool place for an hour or more and stir them occasionally. If you wait a long time ...maybe half a day, they will be dead enough to dress them, otherwise wear gloves or you will be scratched plenty...yields only a small amount of chewy meat. Best when pressure cooked! They, like the greys, are so prolific....they simply take over.....you guys that take things from the land are so close to it and love the land so much more than the others who are so less inclined, but they do not know it!
Maybe we should get some of those crack shot Italians to come over and help us shoot some of these things!


----------



## NoGuarantees (Feb 22, 2018)

Hey it is good to see our friends from the Philippines and Italy.....I just saw a guy on another thread, he was using fish darts with his slingshot! That might help get rid of invasive fish!
Maybe that is something you can do in Italy mostho!


----------



## Hobbit With A Slingshot (Mar 14, 2017)

When using Squirrel meat to feed dogs or cats, should one cook them first, and does it make a difference if said pets mostly eat 'normal' pet food?


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

Hobbit With A Slingshot said:


> When using Squirrel meat to feed dogs or cats, should one cook them first, and does it make a difference if said pets mostly eat 'normal' pet food?


I find it doesn't matter with dogs, cats seem to find it a little rich. I know they're fancy pantses lol I just cook it with a little rice and they don't stick their noses up to that.

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## chuckduster01 (May 30, 2015)

mostho said:


> Lucky you all this freedom to hunt pests and so forth. Here it's a penal to even touch with the slingshot any furried or feathered species, even with proper license.
> 
> I don't like it but it's the law.


That saddens me.


----------



## NoGuarantees (Feb 22, 2018)

Whoops, In one of my posts above, I mentioned to wear gloves because the turtle stays alive long after his head is cut off and he will scratch you when you try to dress him....well, I remember now that It was not gloves.....you had to have long sleeved shirt to protect from him scratching the soft underside of your forearm as you positioned and held him. I had to set the record strait! Sorry, I'm just one of those guys who believes in eating things as long as they do not eat me first....


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

chuckduster01 said:


> mostho said:
> 
> 
> > Lucky you all this freedom to hunt pests and so forth. Here it's a penal to even touch with the slingshot any furried or feathered species, even with proper license.
> ...


Me too. 

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

NoGuarantees said:


> I couldn't help but laugh when TT mentioned the red-eared slider turtle...they are the main reason why my trotlines never catch anything.....since we could not get .22lr bullets to keep the population down. I caught seven of them one day. First thing you cut their heads off and throw them in 5 gallon buckets, but be careful as they are still alive! Then add water and a good dose of bleach and dish soap....they are nasty and stinky if you skip that part! Now keep in a cool place for an hour or more and stir them occasionally. If you wait a long time ...maybe half a day, they will be dead enough to dress them, otherwise wear gloves or you will be scratched plenty...yields only a small amount of chewy meat. Best when pressure cooked! They, like the greys, are so prolific....they simply take over.....you guys that take things from the land are so close to it and love the land so much more than the others who are so less inclined, but they do not know it!
> Maybe we should get some of those crack shot Italians to come over and help us shoot some of these things!


Man I wish I could see the enthusiasm that you have for eating Wild game shared by more people. I think one of the best advocates for eating Wild game is Joe Rogan, because he actually went out and did it. There's an episode of the show meat eater where you goes out and shoots a moose. Watching the effect that has on someone who's never killed anything before is an eye-opening experience for those who have never done it themselves. As a kid when I used to shoot pest Birds at the farm I worked on I always felt something. It's kind of hard not to, as long as you're human.

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## NoGuarantees (Feb 22, 2018)

Yes, I remember having those feelings when I cut their heads off. I always thank them for their lives and thank God for giving them to us. I am very close to God because I have some memories from just prior to my birth. I will not share them because I do not want to be thought of as a crackpot. There is supposed to be a good read on people's memories...the book is "Memories of Heaven" by Dyer and Barnes. All I have to say is God, Jesus, the Angels, and the Dark One are all absolutely for real!

Too bad the red-eared slider is taking over the waters. I used to catch about one third soft-shells. Nowadays if I catch one it is somewhat rare and I just let it go. As for the Alligator Snapping Turtle he is in every body of water, and doing fairly well. Unfortunately he is protected because we have made his swamp habitat nearly extinct - draining everything in the name of progress.
It would be easy enough to restore some wetlands with the help of government, but it will likely not be popular enough for a while yet. Until then, a few individuals have made personal contributions by converting their small properties into wetland. It would be nice to somehow increase habitat a bit. Today's farming in my area has somehow managed to eliminate fence rows...and you can see for miles. More habitat gone!

I wish I could have seen that episode with Joe Rogan. He is much closer to our land and earth. We are so lucky! This is a closeness and a love that strengthens our souls and it is something that we will always carry with us. It is something that cannot be taken from us. It makes us brothers and sisters. So brother BushpotChef and sister Tardis Tara, thanks for a great thread and friendly posts on a very decent and informative forum!

NG


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

Just had a curious thought:

Fortunately we live in a world where there is plenty to eat if you know where to look and how to get it. However if times get hard on the boulevard, it's always good to know in your gut that you will turn your nose up to nothing and make use of everything - to the best of your abilities. So with that in mind - 'Sparrow Pie', anyone? Just kidding, luckily none of us can say we're that hungry yet. But I was just watching a documentary about WW2 called 'The Color of War'. In it there is a section called 'Making Do'. It's all about the house wives on the homefront during the war coming up with ingenious solutions to stretching out their ration points - if you don't know what those are go look them up right now. One of the recipes that was described in a cookbook made for these women was as stated above 'Sparrow Pie'.

So my question is two fold; 1. if you weren't starving and someone offered you a bite of sparrow pie to try, would you partake? & 2. What are some other Critters that normally aren't considered table fare that you might consider giving a try, given harsh enough circumstances? Frankly, starving or not I'll try just about anything once.

For the record my answers are 1. Sure, why not. & 2. Raccoon. Don't ask why, I've just found in my time on this planet things that are cute tend to also be delicious.

I wonder if you could just batter and fry the little suckers whole - like little deep fried turkeys...*grabs slingshot & runs outside*.

SHARE YOUR THOUGHTS! 









Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## NoGuarantees (Feb 22, 2018)

Hey BushpotChef, we all should try different things to cook as long as they are legal to do so. Nuisance birds are plenty and if you live in a rural area they should be OK to consume. That sparrow in your pix should boil nicely enough to produce a broth for your modest sized "bushpot" as shown with your pen name. Just add salt, pepper, onions, pasta or rice, maybe couscous or or some corn....tell us how good it is....

I eat all kinds of stuff...grasshoppers are great if you remove the legs, wings, and head...just batter and fry thoroughly. Any kind of snake makes a great broth, although most have too little meat, the broth is great. When in college, my apartment mate was digging in the freezer and found my gallon freezer bags of water moccasins. He was a little soft minded and the others said that he fainted and dropped the bag of frozen snakes, they were properly prepared and not so offensive though...

Read up on whatever you decide to prepare and make sure it is not poison....then report back and tell us how it was....this is truly a great thread!

NG


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

As a boy growing up poor in '50's Arkansas, about the only thing we did not eat was scavengers like Buzzard, 'possum and mud cats. I have eaten stick roasted sparrow, robin and blue jay.


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

NoGuarantees said:


> Hey BushpotChef, we all should try different things to cook as long as they are legal to do so. Nuisance birds are plenty and if you live in a rural area they should be OK to consume. That sparrow in your pix should boil nicely enough to produce a broth for your modest sized "bushpot" as shown with your pen name. Just add salt, pepper, onions, pasta or rice, maybe couscous or or some corn....tell us how good it is....
> 
> I eat all kinds of stuff...grasshoppers are great if you remove the legs, wings, and head...just batter and fry thoroughly. Any kind of snake makes a great broth, although most have too little meat, the broth is great. When in college, my apartment mate was digging in the freezer and found my gallon freezer bags of water moccasins. He was a little soft minded and the others said that he fainted and dropped the bag of frozen snakes, they were properly prepared and not so offensive though...
> 
> ...


Those sound like some good ideas for preparation, I'll give one a try at some point and let you guys know how it turned out!

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

flipgun said:


> As a boy growing up poor in '50's Arkansas, about the only thing we did not eat was scavengers like Buzzard, 'possum and mud cats. I have eaten stick roasted sparrow, robin and blue jay.


Stick roasted you say...? That sounds pretty good to me, make a little homemade barbecue sauce and go to town lol! Of those three birds which tasted best?

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Robin has the most meat in the breast, and it waqs kind of dry. (Needed Oleo) but sparrow took a lot of taste from the wood from the smoke of the fire. Pecan mostly. I remember Jay as being stringy.


----------



## NoGuarantees (Feb 22, 2018)

I wonder if Meadowlark is legal to shoot? When I was a kid, those were one of the few that could be taken by hiding behind the bales of hay and just wait a while....but they had good eyes and would see you move, but would just hunker down and give you a shot most of the time. They were pretty good boiled up, but I might have to try "stick roasting". I bet if I plucked it and kept the skin on it, it would keep the meat a little more moist...

NG


----------



## NoGuarantees (Feb 22, 2018)

You say sparrows take that good smoke flavor? Here little sparrow, sparrow, sparrow...hehehehe!

NG


----------

